# TTOC oil purchases



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We've changed the process to speed up deliveries and still supply oil at a discounted price for members.

*Buy discounted oil here*

Opie oils are having a sale at the moment and there are even bigger discounts applicable to some oils  iirc the discount ends *Feb 17th *and can only be accessed thru the member section


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Is it possible to order other oils through the discounted scheme or just oils for the TT?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As long as you're a TTOC member then any oil listed


----------

